# reduced engine power



## DelawareCruzer (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. I saw quite a few posts with similar combinations of issues, and I was hoping maybe someone could help me clarify what could be going on. 

I've got a 2011 cruze with 97000+ miles on it. Engine light has been of and on for a few months. Mostly off, so by the time I can go to get the code read, it it's off again.

About a month or two ago, I turned it on, got a reduced engine power, stabilitrak and flashing engine light. It ran very rough. Turned it off waited a minute, started it back up. Running fine since.Engine light off most off the time since, maybe a weird one-off?

Yesterday, it started ok, but I didn't get far before an engine power reduced message, stabilitrak light, engine power reduced light, and engine light (not flashing). I was in a road with potential traffic, so I panicked a little for a second, and laid on the gas to try to make it in a nearby parking lot. I could get up to 8mph, Turned it off, waited, started and ran ok. That happened again later in the day.

I've read different things, but seems it could be a negative battery cable, or terminal. Any advice?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

DelawareCruzer said:


> Hi everyone. I saw quite a few posts with similar combinations of issues, and I was hoping maybe someone could help me clarify what could be going on.
> 
> I've got a 2011 cruze with 97000+ miles on it. Engine light has been of and on for a few months. Mostly off, so by the time I can go to get the code read, it it's off again.
> 
> ...


Definitely start with the negative battery cable. What’s the weather (temperature) been lately?


----------



## DelawareCruzer (Sep 16, 2017)

It's been very cold. In the teens and single digits


----------



## DelawareCruzer (Sep 16, 2017)

Could the cold affect this?


----------

